# 2004 Specialized Roadie Catalog?



## fishrising (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone have a 2004 Specialized Catalog that includes the details on the Allez Comp Double, and be interested in either giving me the catalog, or scanning the Allez pages for me? Thanks! Ben


----------



## VPI2000 (Mar 3, 2007)

Will this work?

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=21051


----------



## fishrising (Jun 21, 2006)

Been to the website. I am actually looking for a hardcopy to file away, something better than a print out from the internet. Thanks though.


----------

